# MGRS GPS units.



## tony_lastname (5 Dec 2011)

Good day all,

First, thanks for reading this and offering any help you may have.  

I am looking for a good GPS unit.  Something that I can use for hiking and Geocaching and the such.  However, I would really like one that can do MGRS.  I am pretty sure I have read that they are out there, but there are so many models and manufacturers its hard to find one through all that mess.  

Any help would be appreciated. 

Cheers.


----------



## Swingline1984 (5 Dec 2011)

I have the GPSMAP60CS and it was easy to convert to MGRS in the menu.  It is a great unit and has a dedicated Geocaching mode.  It's discontinued but the website has several new models.  If you want a cheaper model the ETREX can do MGRS as well.

https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=143


----------



## Dissident (5 Dec 2011)

If you have an iPhone you can get an app for getting MGRS coordinates.


----------



## Redeye (7 Dec 2011)

Motion-X for iPhone would be an excellent option if you have an iPhone - it's got a lot of good features. The Lite version is free, the full version is $10 I think but often goes on sale, I think I got it for $2.


----------



## Navalsnpr (7 Dec 2011)

A great store...

http://www.gpscentral.ca/


----------



## camouflauge (8 Dec 2011)

Try this one too

http://www.gpscity.ca/


----------



## BDTyre (12 Dec 2011)

Most proper GPS units (as opposed to road nav GPS) should have an option in the preferences for MGRS. My little Magellan eXplorist 500LE that I bought for $99 about 5 years ago has an option for it, along with a dozen or so other ways of reading location (I'd say for sure where it is, but the batteries in the GPS are dead). It does up to a 10-digit reference I believe.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (14 Dec 2011)

I will give you my input on GPScentral, in 2007-2008 I was deployed overseas and needed the back to my garmin repaired, I asked to have the piece sent to me by Canada Post to save on shipping costs (as parcels to soldiers were free) and the refused to accomodate me using the excuse that it was too troublesome to do so.  I google their location and found a postal outlet 500m away.

I swore never to shop with them again.

On the flip side, pre-deployment training last year, one of my troops orders a foretrex from gpscity.ca and tells me about it, I ask him if they gave him a military discount to which he replies no.  I called them myself (he is french and had ordered online) and they corrected the transaction using his CC and credited him.  Very good, accomodating service!!


----------



## tony_lastname (31 Dec 2011)

Thanks all.  It took me forever, but I did read your responses to my question.  Bookmarked the sites.  I will look more into this when I get back from PLQ.  

Cheers,

Tony


----------



## Scott (31 Dec 2011)

Swingline1984 said:
			
		

> I have the GPSMAP60CS and it was easy to convert to MGRS in the menu.  It is a great unit and has a dedicated Geocaching mode.  It's discontinued but the website has several new models.  If you want a cheaper model the ETREX can do MGRS as well.
> 
> https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=143



A hearty second here for the Garmin, if you can find one (I had no clue they discontinued it) Mine is about five years old and has loads of miles plus some bumps and soakers on it and she's still going. I also have the Mapsource software and it hasn't failed me either.

Good luck.


----------



## Swingline1984 (31 Dec 2011)

Scott said:
			
		

> A hearty second here for the Garmin, if you can find one (I had no clue they discontinued it) Mine is about five years old and has loads of miles plus some bumps and soakers on it and she's still going. I also have the Mapsource software and it hasn't failed me either.
> 
> Good luck.



"Discontinued" was the wrong word.  I should have said 'upgraded' and clarified "newer models" to mean 'newer GPSMAP models'.


----------



## Scott (1 Jan 2012)

Seen. I'm offshore and can't always do the best of searches so I couldn't confirm it on my own. I had thought I saw newer models advertised through MEC, but that could have been some time ago.

The GPSMap 60 model, whatever one bought, is bombproof, IMO. I've used it up against some other pretty good machines and it always comes out on top for me. Then again, personal preferences and learning have a lot to do with that.


----------



## tony_lastname (1 Jan 2012)

I recently went into an outdoor store here in Ottawa (Sail).  The guy at the counter took out a Garmin, and in about 8 clicks - should also note he didn't have a lot of experience with the model he grabbed - had it set to MGRS.  Slick.  So, based on responses and reviews and from what I have seen, Garmin seems to be the way to go.  Just need to pick a model!  

Thanks again,

Tony


----------



## Scott (2 Jan 2012)

I can only spume that this is the newest in the GPSMap series: http://sites.garmin.com/gpsmap62/info/

I have absolutely zero experience with _this_ model but can tell you that if they have stuck to the formula then you'll have a mighty machine on your hands. IIRC, mine, brand new, was $350-400. Software was another $350 or so but both worth every single penny.

The handheld is waterproof, rustproof and low yield nuclear explosion proof - I have subjected mine to just about all of the previous (including a short float on the Shubenacadie River). Mine came with a lanyard and also a belt clip but it's so small for it's relative power that I would just buck it in a cargo pocket and take off or put it into the top pouch of my pack. It doesn't like too much steel, but what GPS does? And I find the most foolproof way to get it going and to make sure it works all day is to set it up and go have a quick coffee.

Combined with the mapping software it goes up infinitely in power. I am not so stupid as to reply solely on a GPS. I still carry paper maps and compass. But all of my checks have shown that the GPS and software are bang on (as long as they are updated regularly). Works with Windows or Mac OS, saveable maps. Route query, backtracking, print map, create track - all handy as hell tools.

I do not go geocaching so I can't offer any insights there, but if you plan on doing anything that will see you needing detailed on screen maps along with ability to work on maps with your PC then this is a deal. If you do anything that could see you soaked or muddy or cold, this is the machine.

All IMO, of course.

Good luck and keep me updated


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Jan 2012)

I'll throw in here with a big thumbs up for the Garmin GPS Map62s.  I bought mine last fall from gpscity.ca (they have them on sale for $285, $200 off).  I also bought the (newer version, has 3D) TOPO Canada (v4), and slip case.  All told, with HST, it was around $550ish.  Worth every penny IMO.

- menu is extremely easy to navigate and config changes are a snap.  There are lots of "how to" videos on gpscity.ca and youtube, etc.
- I have all the map for east of Quebec loaded and am not even close to filling the onboard memory (1.7ish GB).
- I love the quad-helix antenna, I've not lost signal yet.  The only time the signal ever went alittle 'wonky' on one of these I've seen was on the Scotts Bay side of Cape Split while geocaching with a friend using her GPS Map60 model a few years ago, when we were close to a high rockwall and getting some bounce.
- decent battery life.  I haven't had it out in the winter yet because...well winter hasn't come here yet.  

I was original looking at an Oregon, I almost got sucked in by the touchscreen, and then had to decide between the 62s and Foretrex 401 (still want one of those too).  After balancing pro's/con's, I spent the extra $$ and went with the 62s.  

As far as the TOPO Canada v4, I was hesitant to go with the Garmin product after seeing alot of reviews about it being garbage, but after talking to the folks at GPSCITY.CA and hearing their opinion on v4, and the v4 being on sale for about $80 (the same as Eastern Canada is full price), I opted to go with it.  One thing I like is I got the actual DVD (its about 5 GBs), not a microSD.  What don't I like about it?  That it was released Apr '09, but there hasn't been any updates to it.  I'm going to test accuracy soon, probably Mount Carleton NB, and if its shyte, I'll just wait for the Backroad Atlantic Canada product or something (they told me its in development now).  I haven't used other map SW so can't give you a comparison there.

If you go with a GPSMAP 62 model, I'd advise staying away from the 62st or 62stc (pre-loaded TOPO is the older version).  I also had a bit of an issue getting Windows 7 Ultimate to see it initially but there was a simple fix for that too.

I'd also not get the 62, it won't take mircoSD like the 62s will.

GPSMAP 62s reviews here.

Like Scott, I also carry map/compass (Suunto MC-2G Global for me).


----------



## Scott (3 Jan 2012)

Allow it to be pointed out that it is absolute idiocy NOT to carry a backup map/compass AND know how to use both.


----------



## Robert0288 (4 Jan 2012)

Redeye said:
			
		

> Motion-X for iPhone would be an excellent option if you have an iPhone - it's got a lot of good features. The Lite version is free, the full version is $10 I think but often goes on sale, I think I got it for $2.



Do you know of a similar app for blackberries?


----------



## Swingline1984 (4 Jan 2012)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> Do you know of a similar app for blackberries?



A quick search of the BB app store found a few options:

http://appworld.blackberry.com/webstore/search/gps?lang=en


----------

